# acer aspire one, ath5k/madwifi driver

## rjh

After an update not too long ago which broke a few things on my system, the wireless interface doesnt work any more.

Details of my computer are here: http://pc.rjheywood.com/milkyway/ further details can be provided when neccessary

The mad-wifi modules I had previously (from http://madwifi-project.org/ticket/1192) stopped compiling, so I tried enabling the ath5k module in the kernel. since I have done that wicd can display a list of networks. When I try to connect to one it fails at the obtaining ip address stage.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# lspci -n

# lspci -v

# emerge --info

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# rc-update show

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# cd /etc/init.d && ls -la

```

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

I use standard vanilla kernel drivers without any problem !

I have ath5k working since 1 year.

----------

## rjh

Here you go, thanks.

```
Milkyway ~ # lspci -n

00:00.0 0600: 8086:27ac (rev 03)

00:02.0 0300: 8086:27ae (rev 03)

00:02.1 0380: 8086:27a6 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:27d8 (rev 02)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:27d0 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:27d2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 0604: 8086:27d4 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 0604: 8086:27d6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:27c8 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:27c9 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:27ca (rev 02)

00:1d.3 0c03: 8086:27cb (rev 02)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:27cc (rev 02)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev e2)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:27b9 (rev 02)

00:1f.2 0101: 8086:27c4 (rev 02)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:27da (rev 02)

02:00.0 0200: 10ec:8136 (rev 02)

03:00.0 0200: 168c:001c (rev 01)

04:00.0 0880: 197b:2382

04:00.2 0805: 197b:2381

04:00.3 0880: 197b:2383

04:00.4 0880: 197b:2384

Milkyway ~ # lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

   Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at 38480000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

   I/O ports at 60c0 [size=8]

   Memory at 20000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at 38500000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

   Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Memory at 38400000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

   Memory at 38540000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00005000-00005fff

   Memory behind bridge: 37300000-383fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000030000000-0000000030ffffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00004fff

   Memory behind bridge: 36300000-372fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000031000000-00000000320fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff

   Memory behind bridge: 35200000-362fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000032100000-00000000330fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00001000-00001fff

   Memory behind bridge: 34100000-351fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000033100000-00000000340fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at 6080 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   I/O ports at 6060 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at 6040 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at 6020 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at 38544400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=32

   Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 80 [Master])

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

   I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

   I/O ports at 60a0 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 11

   I/O ports at 6000 [size=32]

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 28

   I/O ports at 3000 [size=256]

   Memory at 31010000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Memory at 31000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Expansion ROM at 31020000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 01

   Capabilities: [ac] MSI-X: Enable- Mask- TabSize=2

   Capabilities: [cc] Vital Product Data <?>

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES+ TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      CESta:   RxErr+ BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover+ Timeout+ NonFatalErr+

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap+ CGenEn- ChkCap+ ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-00-ff-ff-00-00-00-04

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Device e008

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   Memory at 35200000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [60] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [90] MSI-X: Enable- Mask- TabSize=1

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq+ ACSVoil-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      CESta:   RxErr+ BadTLP+ BadDLLP+ Rollover- Timeout+ NonFatalErr-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 14, GenCap+ CGenEn- ChkCap+ ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel <?>

   Kernel driver in use: ath5k

   Kernel modules: ath5k, ath_pci

04:00.0 System peripheral: JMicron Technologies, Inc. Device 2382

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   Memory at 34100300 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Expansion ROM at 33100000 [disabled] [size=32K]

   Capabilities: [a4] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [80] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [94] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-

   Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

04:00.2 SD Host controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. Device 2381 (prog-if 01)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

   Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 19

   Memory at 34100200 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [a4] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [80] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [94] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-

04:00.3 System peripheral: JMicron Technologies, Inc. Device 2383

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

   Memory at 34100100 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [a4] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [80] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [94] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-

04:00.4 System peripheral: JMicron Technologies, Inc. Device 2384

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

   Memory at 34100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [a4] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [80] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [94] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-

Milkyway ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Atom-TM-_CPU_N270_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 27 Oct 2009 13:45:02 +0000

distcc 3.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7, 2.6.2-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc/conf.d/clock /etc/conf.d/hostname /etc/conf.d/keymaps /etc/conf.d/net /etc/fstab /etc/hosts /etc/issue /etc/locale.gen /etc/make.conf /etc/xorg.conf"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DCCC_PATH="/usr/lib/distcc/bin"

DISPLAY=":0.0"

DISTCC_LOG=""

DISTCC_VERBOSE=""

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.2/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard synaptics mouse"

KERNEL="linux"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

MANPATH="/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.2/man"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc x86-openbsd ppc-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris mips-irix m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary echo"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib/klibc"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

PWD="/root"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.2"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="1"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg ldap libnotify mad madwifi mikmod minimal modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd theora thunar tiff truetype unicode usb vobsis vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard synaptics mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

XAUTHORITY="/root/.xauthnL1i6t"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/share:/usr/share"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

Milkyway ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dmadwifi"

wpa_timeout_ath0=60

#essid_ath0="SKY80792"

essid_ath0="computer"

config_ath0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_ath0="-t 30"

#config_eth0=( "192.168.10.1 broadcast 192.168.10.255 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

Milkyway ~ # rc-update show

               acpid |      default                  

           alsasound | boot                          

       alsasound.new |      default                  

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

              esound |      default                  

                hald |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

                ntpd |      default                  

             portmap |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

           rpc.statd |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

                wicd |      default                  

Milkyway ~ # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:68:9f:ae:1b  

          inet addr:192.168.1.11  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21e:68ff:fe9f:ae1b/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:364 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:681 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:142716 (139.3 KiB)  TX bytes:75008 (73.2 KiB)

          Interrupt:28 Base address:0xa000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:800 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:800 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:63728 (62.2 KiB)  TX bytes:63728 (62.2 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:68:c9:1a:1f  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-22-68-C9-1A-1F-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP RUNNING  MTU:0  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

Milkyway ~ # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"computer"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=20 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

Milkyway ~ # cd /etc/init.d && ls -la

total 344

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Oct 29 10:42 .

drwxr-xr-x 70 root root  4096 Nov 26 18:50 ..

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6557 Oct  9  2008 ._cfg0000_alsasound

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   818 Oct 28 10:15 acpid

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6231 Oct 28 17:17 alsasound

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5765 Mar 18  2009 alsasound.new

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1171 Oct 29 01:45 bluetooth

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3661 Oct 28 07:32 bootmisc

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1188 Oct 28 07:32 checkfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3226 Oct 28 07:32 checkroot

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3054 Oct 28 07:32 clock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1429 Oct 28 07:32 consolefont

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   586 Oct 29 00:09 consolekit

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1729 Oct 28 17:42 crypto-loop

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   286 Oct 29 01:17 cupsd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1152 Oct 28 18:55 dbus

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    21 Oct 28 07:32 depscan.sh -> ../../sbin/depscan.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   628 Oct 28 06:41 device-mapper

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   776 Oct 29 07:45 distccd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   660 Oct 28 17:59 dmcrypt

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   547 Oct 28 06:41 dmeventd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   924 Oct 28 19:28 dnsmasq

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   993 Oct 28 16:18 esound

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1263 Oct 28 17:51 fbcondecor

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   542 Mar 19  2009 forward

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 Oct 28 07:32 functions.sh -> ../../sbin/functions.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   756 Oct 28 11:02 fuse

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   951 Oct 28 16:47 gpm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1187 Oct 29 00:56 hald

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5606 Oct 28 07:32 halt.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2550 Oct 28 06:55 hibernate-cleanup

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   433 Oct 28 07:32 hostname

-rwxr-xr-x  2 root root  2570 Oct 28 07:27 ip6tables

-rwxr-xr-x  2 root root  2570 Oct 28 07:27 iptables

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1874 Oct 28 07:32 keymaps

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   620 Oct 28 07:32 local

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2088 Oct 28 07:32 localmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1018 Oct 28 13:45 metalog

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2947 Oct 28 07:32 modules

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Oct  9  2008 net.ath0 -> net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Oct 28 07:32 net.eth0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 30696 Oct 28 07:32 net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3311 Oct 28 07:32 netmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  4188 Oct 28 18:51 nfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1084 Oct 28 18:51 nfsmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1566 Oct 29 10:42 nscd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   833 Oct 29 00:47 ntp-client

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   827 Oct 29 00:47 ntpd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   670 Oct 28 07:32 numlock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1871 Oct 28 07:13 pciparm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1289 Oct 28 07:21 portmap

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   538 Oct 29 00:20 pwcheck

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   569 Jun 17  2008 pydoc-2.4

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   666 Mar  5  2009 pydoc-2.5

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   666 Oct 28 15:48 pydoc-2.6

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   304 Oct 28 07:22 reboot.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   276 Oct 28 07:32 rmnologin

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   595 Oct 28 18:51 rpc.idmapd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   788 Oct 28 18:51 rpc.pipefs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   818 Oct 28 18:51 rpc.statd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   558 Oct 28 13:30 rsyncd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 Oct 28 07:32 runscript.sh -> ../../sbin/runscript.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   525 Oct 29 00:20 saslauthd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   385 Oct 28 07:22 shutdown.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2159 Oct 29 00:51 sshd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   817 Oct 28 23:38 svnserve

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5788 Oct 28 07:30 udev

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2579 Oct 28 07:30 udev-dev-tarball

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2680 Oct 28 07:30 udev-mount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   683 Oct 28 07:30 udev-postmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   942 Oct 28 07:32 urandom

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   435 Oct 29 05:33 wicd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5311 Oct 29 00:43 xdm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   339 Oct 29 00:43 xdm-setup
```

----------

## coRpTitan

And what's the output of iwlist scanning ? As I can see your network is not associated to access point, so there are several possibilities why.

- Card don't see any wireless network

- There is problem with WPA authentication

BTW: Your init script is called net.ath0 but your interface is wlan0 . I'm not sure if this means problem, maybe it can work even with this, but try to put there only one name.

EDIT: As I can see interface name is most likely your problem when I see your net.lo script:

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dmadwifi"

wpa_timeout_ath0=60

#essid_ath0="SKY80792"

essid_ath0="computer"

config_ath0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_ath0="-t 30"

----------

## rjh

ath0 was the old interface under madwifi. Since changing to the ath5k driver its become wlan0. I'll try it but I think wicd mostly ignores the net.lo file.

I tried connecting to a different network (at university) and it worked. Though after logging in via the uni's servers I couldnt connect to any web resource. Its possible that the there proxy server is down.

Im starting to think it might be doing this because my network isnt braudcasting its essid.

I'll get back to you with iwlist.

----------

## rjh

Ive just tried this at home again, this time with the router broadcasting the essid. still no luck

iwlist scanning:

```
Milkyway ~ # iwlist scanning

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:24:17:66:3E:09

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=24/70  Signal level=-86 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"BTHomeHub2-FP34"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000002d3b731184

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1668ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000F4254486F6D65487562322D46503334

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0104

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A0C181AFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1601001300000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180207F0050000

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101880003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C330C181AFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3401001300000000000000000000000000000000000000

          Cell 02 - Address: 02:24:17:66:3E:0A

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=22/70  Signal level=-88 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"BTOpenzone"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000002d3b731b7f

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1668ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000A42544F70656E7A6F6E65

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A0C181AFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1601001300000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180207F0050000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101880003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C330C181AFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3401001300000000000000000000000000000000000000

          Cell 03 - Address: 00:24:17:31:B7:99

                    Channel:4

                    Frequency:2.427 GHz (Channel 4)

                    Quality=23/70  Signal level=-87 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"pillowfighters.net"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000000591e8642b

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1472ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 001270696C6C6F7766696768746572732E6E6574

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030104

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD060010180200F0

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

          Cell 04 - Address: 00:1E:2A:5B:EC:7E

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=63/70  Signal level=-47 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"computer"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000000011f005e4

                    Extra: Last beacon: 996ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0008636F6D7075746572

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0104

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180200F0000000

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

          Cell 05 - Address: 00:16:CF:39:17:12

                    Channel:10

                    Frequency:2.457 GHz (Channel 10)

                    Quality=28/70  Signal level=-82 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"Jimmy"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000002958696332

                    Extra: Last beacon: 820ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00054A696D6D79

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 03010A

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

          Cell 06 - Address: 00:1C:DF:3B:54:35

                    Channel:13

                    Frequency:2.472 GHz (Channel 13)

                    Quality=25/70  Signal level=-85 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"Shibby"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:9 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000004928c2b2b04

                    Extra: Last beacon: 264ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0006536869626279

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C183048

                    IE: Unknown: 03010D

                    IE: Unknown: 07064E4C20010D14

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32041224606C

          Cell 07 - Address: 02:24:17:66:3E:0B

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=23/70  Signal level=-87 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"BTFON"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000002d3b732393

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1664ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00054254464F4E

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 050400030100

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A0C181AFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1601001300000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180206F0050000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101880003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C330C181AFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3401001300000000000000000000000000000000000000

          Cell 08 - Address: 00:14:6C:EE:5D:CA

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=26/70  Signal level=-84 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"SKY16147"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000000bc3e3d81

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1180ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0008534B593136313437

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101050003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010024FF7F
```

----------

## coRpTitan

So your network card is at least able to scan networks.

I still think your biggest problem is changed interface name, because of you have some configuration for old interface.

Please try to backup file: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

and try to modify this original file to achieve renaming wlan0 -> ath0. For this new settings you will need to restart your computer.

----------

## d2_racing

Also, you should run this :

```

# cd /etc/init.d

# rm net.ath0

# ln -sfn net.lo net.wlan0

```

Can you post your actual file :

```

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

```

----------

## d2_racing

Also, I see that you use WICD, but WICD should be at the boot level, not the default, so run this plz :

```

# rc-update del wicd default

# rc-update add wicd boot

```

And comment all your /etc/conf.d/net, because you don't need it at all when you use WICD.

Reboot your box and post the result  :Razz: 

----------

## rjh

The file as it stands now:

```
# This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules

# program run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line.

# PCI device 0x10ec:0x8136 (r8169)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1e:68:9f:ae:1b", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x168c:0x001c (ath_pci)

#SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:22:68:c9:1a:1f", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="ath*", NAME="ath0"

# PCI device 0x168c:0x001c (ath5k)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:22:68:c9:1a:1f", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"
```

I made all the suggested changes. The only difference is when it boots it now tried to connect to some unsecured network somewhere in the area.

----------

## rjh

This is getting serious now, ive a presentation to deliver tomorrow which sort of depends on this wireless working >.>

Just to make sure: its not the driver is it? I was using madwifi in the first place because ath5k didnt support my card at the time.

----------

## coRpTitan

 *rjh wrote:*   

> The file as it stands now:
> 
> ```
> # This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules
> 
> ...

 

This is not my idea. My point is to let system name this interface again ath0.

For do this please save this content into file:

```
# PCI device 0x10ec:0x8136 (r8169)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1e:68:9f:ae:1b", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x168c:0x001c (ath5k)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:22:68:c9:1a:1f", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="ath*", NAME="ath0"
```

And try to reboot it, and see if interface is again named ath0. If it will not help also try it without ACTION=="add",.

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, no more game, run this and reboot your box once and for all  :Razz: 

```

# rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

```

Reboot and post this :

```

# cat  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

```

----------

## cach0rr0

so a few things

-what do the logs say when this fails? check dmesg output, as well /var/log/messages 

-if you absolutely run out of other things to try, might try adding the "pentoo" overlay via layman and emerging compat-wireless (set the 'injection' USE flag while you're at it  :Wink:  )

----------

## rjh

I didnt try the above. I can if its still relevant after this. You'll have to tell me what you suggest next.

I am on the train from Leeds to Kingscross (UK) and they offer free wifi. On the off chance that it would connect I tried the netbook. I'm replying to this thread on that very computer now. The error seems to lie somewhere around the configuration for my home network.

fyi, the urgency is gone now. I did the presentation with a bulkier windows powered laptop. The pressentation was much less technically impressive than it could have been. Oh well, there's always next time.

----------

## cach0rr0

honestly since you're connecting perfectly fine to every other network, just not the home network, going the compat-wireless route or really anything comparably invasive would be major overkill. I am of course making the assumption you have connected to other networks that had some manner of encryption enabled, and that both WEP and WPA were successful results. If not, and you're only connecting successfully to open networks, primary suspect is a kernel configuration issue I reckon. Course it could be a wpa_supplicant configuration issue, but, wicd makes that a non-issue as it does the configuration stuff for you behind the scenes. 

checking the logs would be the first port of call - dmesg output as well /var/log/messages. 

(assuming this is relevant at some point in the future)

----------

